

Report: Asian-American tech workers absent from executive suites - tysone
http://www.mercurynews.com/business-headlines/ci_28058612/report-asian-american-tech-workers-absent-from-silicon

======
rebelidealist
No we don't need c-level job handed to us based on race. We will just work
harder. Thank you.

\- Asian American in Tech

